# New Schwinn Heavyweight Book now available



## greenephantom (May 16, 2012)

New book.  Covers Schwinn's Heavyweights from 1946 - 1964.  Black and white with color covers.  Autocycle to Wasp, and everything inbetween.  Each model gets at least one large-format catalog page plus a description of how the model was equipped and what years it was produced.  Also covers Schwinn's Juvenile (24", 20", 16") bikes.  Plus the Goodrich-badged Schwinns.  Plus Cycletrucks (briefly) and Whizzers and Whizzer related models.  Plus a tech section specific to Schwinn Heavyweights (Cycelock repair, difference between B and D racks, stems, etc.), and 40+ pages from 1950s era catalogs showing all the cool aftermarket accessory pieces and hubs (exploded diagrams) and racks and tires.

Available direct through my site, linked below.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Beeler2927 (Jan 8, 2017)

greenephantom said:


> New book.  Covers Schwinn's Heavyweights from 1946 - 1964.  Black and white with color covers.  Autocycle to Wasp, and everything inbetween.  Each model gets at least one large-format catalog page plus a description of how the model was equipped and what years it was produced.  Also covers Schwinn's Juvenile (24", 20", 16") bikes.  Plus the Goodrich-badged Schwinns.  Plus Cycletrucks (briefly) and Whizzers and Whizzer related models.  Plus a tech section specific to Schwinn Heavyweights (Cycelock repair, difference between B and D racks, stems, etc.), and 40+ pages from 1950s era catalogs showing all the cool aftermarket accessory pieces and hubs (exploded diagrams) and racks and tires.
> 
> Available direct through my site, linked below.
> 
> Cheers, Geoff



Not seeing a link here Geoff?


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 8, 2017)

Beeler2927 said:


> Not seeing a link here Geoff?



http://www.greenephantom.com/reference_books


----------

